# Sony RVU Installation



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello All,

I apologize if this was covered somewhere else but I had trouble finding anything Sony RVU specific.

I recently purchased a Sony XBR65X850C 4k TV. This TV supports the RVU client and I'm very interested in trying this out. 

When I start the client, it prompts me to call and setup an installation appointment and the DTV website says the same. 

Question is: what exactly are they going to do that can't be done over the phone? Also, it is recommend on the DTV website that the RVU SW for the TV be used over a direct connection to the receiver, why?

My understanding is that RVU clients just use a tuner from the HR34 so I'm confused as to why a "professional" install is necessary. Also, I believe that all current receivers are NOT 4K capable and I'm okay with that (since there isn't much 4k content available yet) but I don't understand how a RVU connection is better than HDMI for the 1080P content. 

I currently have HR34 that I have had for over 2 years and a couple of H25 receivers. I have all receivers connected via my gigabit network and currently use the WH capability. 

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The RVU TV must connect either via a broadband DECA or directly with Ethernet. You can't use wireless to use RVU. If this is how your tv is connected to the Internet, call Directv and tell then you just need to a activate your RVU client TV


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48:

Will the software/policy allow RVU activation if DECA isn't involved somewhere along the line?


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

tgaratx said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I apologize if this was covered somewhere else but I had trouble finding anything Sony RVU specific.
> 
> ...


Based upon what you are saying, it sounds like the TV is not "seeing" the HR34. As Peds48 mentioned, the TV MUST be connected to your network via Ethernet (the RVU will not work with the TV's wireless connection). The HR34 must also be connected to the same router via either a DECA 2 or CCK (which would be the case if you have VOD capability). Once that is established then you should be able to go into the HR34 whole home menu and add a client at which point a PIN will be displayed and that is when you open the RVU client on the TV and follow the directions. Once paired, you will get a pop up basically saying you need to call DirecTV to activate the client. You will need the MAC address of the TV for DirecTVs tracking purposes (it's what they will enter as a receiver ID on the website). Keep in mind that you pay the receiver fee ($6.50) for each client. Also the HR34 is capable of servicing 4K to a 4K RVU client. Good luck!


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

Both the HR34 and TV are connected via ethernet (1Gb) to the same network/router. I completely forgot about the add client feature. I'll try that out today. 

I was aware there is an additional fee to add the RVU...don't agree with it but understand it. 

Ok, so what it sounds like is that I don't have to have an install appointment setup. 

Thanks for the feedback. I'll let you know what happens once I try to add it manually via the HR34.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bluemoon737 said:


> Also the HR34 is capable of servicing 4K to a 4K RVU client. Good luck!


While that is correct, is also good to mention that it does not applies to all RVU TVs. Currently only 2014 and higher Samsung Smart TVs are 4K "compatible"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> peds48:
> 
> Will the software/policy allow RVU activation if DECA isn't involved somewhere along the line?


Have not done one in a while, so things could of have changed or even remain the same.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

tgaratx said:


> Both the HR34 and TV are connected via ethernet (1Gb) to the same network/router. I completely forgot about the add client feature. I'll try that out today.
> 
> I was aware there is an additional fee to add the RVU...don't agree with it but understand it.
> 
> ...


I helped my father in law set up the 55" version of that TV yesterday. I didn't realize it was RVU and would work with DirecTV until I was going through set up. Trying to get him over to DirecTV from Comcast and this feature may help. I was also surprised I could find some 4K content on You Tube and it looked amazing.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

OK, so adding the TV via the Manage Client menu didn't seem to do anything. Just gave me a pin to use to add clients. 

I called and they said a service call is required and tech would have to come out. My guess is that TV is ready/capable but the actual RVU SW has to be installed first. 

Appointment is for Friday afternoon...I'll report back afterwards. I attached a screenshot of the TV when I start the RVU SW.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Interesting. Granted my experience is with a Samsung 4k RVU so perhaps that is the difference. I certainly did not have to have anyone come out (and good thing too since I originally hooked mine up unconventionally).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tgaratx said:


> OK, so adding the TV via the Manage Client menu didn't seem to do anything. Just gave me a pin to use to add clients.
> 
> I called and they said a service call is required and tech would have to come out. My guess is that TV is ready/capable but the actual RVU SW has to be installed first.
> 
> Appointment is for Friday afternoon...I'll report back afterwards. I attached a screenshot of the TV when I start the RVU SW.


Interesting. Are you choosing RVU from the SOURCE/INPUT list?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Have not done one in a while, so things could of have changed or even remain the same.


It seems like it may be in play here so if you could find out, it may be a big help. My local sources have yet to install an RVU TV.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Interesting. Are you choosing RVU from the SOURCE/INPUT list?


Wondering the same thing. I know on my Samsung I had to "activate" my RVU during the initial settings set up of the TV. Perhaps re-running the set up routine on the Sony will somehow get it to work? Also, make sure you test your internet connection on the HR34 just to make sure it is in fact ready to go.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you have a Directv Ethernet to Coax adapter connected to the TV via ethernet cable and the coax going to the satellite signal distribution? Or are you connecting the TV directly to your router?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bluemoon737 said:


> Wondering the same thing. I know on my Samsung I had to "activate" my RVU during the initial settings set up of the TV. Perhaps re-running the set up routine on the Sony will somehow get it to work? Also, make sure you test your internet connection on the HR34 just to make sure it is in fact ready to go.


That is a very good point. On RVU TVs that were once connected wirelessly before, I had to go to the settings and tell the TV to use the ethernet connection instead. It was not plug n play


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Interesting. Are you choosing RVU from the SOURCE/INPUT list?


Doesn't show as an input...its an App. This is an Android based TV OS and my first experience with one. It just shows the message I captured in my previous post.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

b52pooh said:


> Do you have a Directv Ethernet to Coax adapter connected to the TV via ethernet cable and the coax going to the satellite signal distribution? Or are you connecting the TV directly to your router?


I have a direct connection to my HR34 to my network/router...I'm not using the Ethernet to Coax bridge.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

tgaratx said:


> I have a direct connection to my HR34 to my network/router...I'm not using the Ethernet to Coax bridge.


So there is no Deca 2 or Cinema Connection kit anywhere in your set up?


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

bluemoon737 said:


> So there is no Deca 2 or Cinema Connection kit anywhere in your set up?


Nope...the HR34 serves as the bridge to my other units. My H25's see the HR34 just fine and I can play all my recorded content just fine.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

tgaratx said:


> Nope...the HR34 serves as the bridge to my other units. My H25's see the HR34 just fine and I can play all my recorded content just fine.


Ahhhhh...I think we found your problem. Peds48 can probably verify this more accurately but I'm pretty sure you MUST have somewhere in your system a DECA 2 or CCK for the RVU clients to work.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

bluemoon737 said:


> Ahhhhh...I think we found your problem. Peds48 can probably verify this more accurately but I'm pretty sure you MUST have somewhere in your system a DECA 2 or CCK for the RVU clients to work.


Ok interested in learning more on this. My HR34 and H25's pass the internet connection test on the boxes. I also see them as devices that are connected to my router and I assign them fixed addresses so I always know the IPs.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

tgaratx said:


> Ok interested in learning more on this. My HR34 and H25's pass the internet connection test on the boxes. I also see them as devices that are connected to my router and I assign them fixed addresses so I always know the IPs.


Also, I have a Samsung tv that has RVU builtin (that I don't use) but it does see the HR34 as a source. I have selected it before just out of curiosity and it has a completely different interface...very similar to the receivers. So I would suspect that not having the CCK is a non-issue. I do have one that I could easily add if we really think it could be the problem.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

tgaratx said:


> Also, I have a Samsung tv that has RVU builtin (that I don't use) but it does see the HR34 as a source. I have selected it before just out of curiosity and it has a completely different interface...very similar to the receivers. So I would suspect that not having the CCK is a non-issue. I do have one that I could easily add if we really think it could be the problem.


As I said, could be wrong on the DECA vice only using the HR34 Ethernet connection (since it does have the DECA built in). Sounds more like it is a Sony implementation issue more than anything then. As I said my experience is with the Samsung RVU and like you said...it just works. :shrug:


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Try this (use the DECA that you have at the TV since their drawing shows it in there).

https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/43095/~/how-to-connect-the-tv-to-a-directv-genie-hd-dvr.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

It is my understanding that the initial setup and activation of an RVU device requires a DECA connected to the ethernet port on the TV and the coax connected to the satellite signal distribution via a splitter. There is no HDMI connection between the Genie and the TV. After the RVU has been added and activated by DIRECTV, the DECA can be removed. I may be wrong, but that seems to be the way it has been discussed, before.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

b52pooh said:


> It is my understanding that the initial setup and activation of an RVU device requires a DECA connected to the ethernet port on the TV and the coax connected to the satellite signal distribution via a splitter. There is no HDMI connection between the Genie and the TV. After the RVU has been added and activated by DIRECTV, the DECA can be removed. I may be wrong, but that seems to be the way it has been discussed, before.


You are and that has been my experience all along with the caveat that some poster has mentioned the ability to activate the RVU without a BroadBand DECA at neither place lately. SO perhaps DIRECTV® removed that restriction.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

bluemoon737 said:


> Try this (use the DECA that you have at the TV since their drawing shows it in there).
> 
> https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/43095/~/how-to-connect-the-tv-to-a-directv-genie-hd-dvr.


Thanks I will try this. It would be great if I didn't have to the install appointment.



peds48 said:


> You are and that has been my experience all along with the caveat that some poster has mentioned the ability to activate the RVU without a BroadBand DECA at neither place lately. SO perhaps DIRECTV® removed that restriction.


Maybe for Samsung..but the Sony appears to be different. I'll confirm later today.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RVU doesn't depend on the network connection style. While some devices might not participate in RVU on particular networks, the Samsung and HR34's can play via wired ethernet. It's possible Sony's version needs a technician to wave the magic wand. Though my current guess is the TV is waiting for a server to send a notification that a pin has been set and is waiting for a pin entry. Thus, I suspect the TV isn't seeing the HR34 at all yet.

So let's start with the very basics. (Some of these are likely answered in the various posts, I'm listing them all for completeness anyway.)

Does the TV see any devices on the network or internet?
Does the HR32 show as connected to the internet?
And certain the TV is using the wired ethernet connection and not a wireless?
Do you have the DLNA app for the TV? Does it see the media server of the HR34? (No, won't be able to play, yet should still see it.)
Do you have clients activated on your account?
Then put the HR34 in "add a client mode", with a pin, and waiting for a client to connect. It can stay that way indefinitely while testing and connecting clients.
Try the app on the TV again. Perhaps reset/restart the app. (Samsungs had/have a smarthub reset to restart the application software platform.)
Peace,
Tom


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried checking to see if there is an update to the TV

Press Home then select -> Settings -> Network -> Network Update


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> RVU doesn't depend on the network connection style.


While this is true once the TV is activated, there was a time when it was required (business decision) that there was a DECA connection to the LAN (or maybe just somewhere in the system) in order to complete the activation.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

bluemoon737 said:


> Try this (use the DECA that you have at the TV since their drawing shows it in there).
> 
> https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/43095/~/how-to-connect-the-tv-to-a-directv-genie-hd-dvr.


OK, tried this and it behaved the same as if it was connected directly to my network. Still not able to add it as a client and the HR34 did not detect any clients. Otherwise the tv functioned the same as before. Internet worked as well could see my HR 34 on the network.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

Tom Robertson said:


> RVU doesn't depend on the network connection style. While some devices might not participate in RVU on particular networks, the Samsung and HR34's can play via wired ethernet. It's possible Sony's version needs a technician to wave the magic wand. Though my current guess is the TV is waiting for a server to send a notification that a pin has been set and is waiting for a pin entry. Thus, I suspect the TV isn't seeing the HR34 at all yet.
> 
> So let's start with the very basics. (Some of these are likely answered in the various posts, I'm listing them all for completeness anyway.)
> 
> ...


1. Yes, it actually sees my media server as well as the HR34.
2. Yes.
3. Yes, I disabled wireless completely.
4. I don't have a DLNA app but I can see network devices such as the HR34 and my media server. 
5. Not sure. I have an HR34 and 2 H25's. The H25's can see my HR34 and view content on it. 
6. Tried this numerous times and nothing changes. Even reset the TV to no avail. I also went in and stopped the DTV RVU app and restarted with no change.
7. See 6 above...

I'm thinking there is a magic wand or special app that only they have that needs to be installed.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Have you tried checking to see if there is an update to the TV
> 
> Press Home then select -> Settings -> Network -> Network Update


Yes...this is super painful by the way as updates take a really long time to complete. I have done 2 since I setup the tv and I probably lost 1+ hrs waiting for them to complete.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

tgaratx said:


> Yes...this is super painful by the way as updates take a really long time to complete. I have done 2 since I setup the tv and I probably lost 1+ hrs waiting for them to complete.


Well that stinks...guess you need to wait on the installer and hope for the best. Just like you, I had no problem with my Samsung RVU working without much hassle. I have reason to believe though that DirecTV has a very significant role in the Samsung RVU client based upon things that happened with my 4K set up.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

Well that was disappointing...

All of this just to find out that Sony TV's aren't supported yet. Waiting on SW update in order for it to work. Otherwise it will work just like the Samsungs.

I did get a Broadband DECA out of the visit. How is this device different from the CCK?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tgaratx said:


> All of this just to find out that Sony TV's aren't supported yet.


Sony claims that your model is indeed DIRECTV Ready:

https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/55502/~/which-tv-models-are-directv-ready%3F

It is imperative that you understand that this doesn't mean that it is now (or necessarily will be) DIRECTV 4K Ready.

If you were hoping for DIRECTV 4K Ready, you should have done more research (and not at Crutchfield where they falsely claim that your model is DIRECTV 4K Ready).


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

harsh said:


> Sony claims that your model is indeed DIRECTV Ready:
> 
> https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/55502/~/which-tv-models-are-directv-ready%3F
> 
> ...


Wasn't expecting 4K content yet, just that the thing would work as an RVU for regular programming. So although it says it is RVU ready, it is not...at least until the SW is updated.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tgaratx said:


> Well that was disappointing...
> 
> All of this just to find out that Sony TV's aren't supported yet.


Well according to "some notes" a few of the 2014 Sony are indeed supported. Just like the 2015 Sammys, Sonys are waiting for the go ahead.


----------



## tgaratx (Nov 15, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Well according to "some notes" a few of the 2014 Sony are indeed supported. Just like the 2015 Sammys, Sonys are waiting for the go ahead.


Agreed...but DTV could have told me that before scheduling a service call. From what I'm told when the SW is released, it will be really easy to install.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tgaratx said:


> Agreed...but DTV could have told me that before scheduling a service call.


Agreed. Only if the have taken the time to look at the "some notes" but I don't expect much from those CSRs


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

tgaratx said:



> Agreed...but DTV could have told me that before scheduling a service call. From what I'm told when the SW is released, it will be really easy to install.


Lots of things that DirecTV could / should do, but doesn't including properly training / managing their CSR's and communicating with their customers. The CSR's are unfailingly polite, but they are mostly "script readers."

There was a time when DirecTV had outstanding customer support. Sadly, that time has long since passed.


----------

